# Apple Business Pricing (Useful for Mac Pro)



## Prockamanisc (Dec 14, 2019)

I just chatted with Apple and set up a Business Account for myself. Anyone can set it up. If you spend $5000 in a rolling year, you get a 6% discount on all Macs beyond that, and 10% on pretty much everything else (accessories, etc.). Even if you only buy a new Mac Pro, you could save a few hundred bucks on it. The first $5000 is non-discounted, and everything above that is discounted 6%.

FYI: the Education discount is likely better than the Business discount, if you're a student/teacher.


----------



## ironbut (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm a member of the Audio Engineering Society. 
One of the many benefits are discounts on Apple and Dell products.
For most of the computers it's a 6% discount so the new Mac Pro base model is -$361 with free shipping (anything over $50 gets that).
The discount seems to vary depending on the product. I bought a Cal-Digit Thunderbolt dock from the Apple Store and it was more like 10% IIRC.
Anyway, there is a yearly membership fee ($85 I think) but the AES does so much to advance the world we work in everyday that I feel good about paying that even if there weren't any discounts.
If you live in a large metro area the locals put on lots of great stuff like studio tours, lectures and visits to cool facilities (I visited Pixar and Universal Audio).
If you're technically adept, the AES Journal and access to their online libraries is amazing.








Audio Engineering Society - AES


Audio Engineering Society home - The Audio Engineering Society is the only professional society devoted exclusively to audio technology.




www.aes.org


----------



## Olfirf (Jan 13, 2020)

Wait ... sou save 6% BEYOND $5000? So, you get 6% off every dollar you spent more than 5000 or on the full price?


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 13, 2020)

I actually found out that if your first purchase is $5000 or more, then the whole thing is discounted. But if you were to buy something in January, then March, and then in September you buy something that goes above $5000 within a year, then that would get discounted. At least I believe so, it's worth checking. And also, the 6% is for Macs, but accessories are 10 or 12%.


----------



## Olfirf (Jan 13, 2020)

And I was just looking for the 6% off offer on the Apple website ... seems to be a US thing! Here in Europe (Germany) there is no mention on 6% off).


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 13, 2020)

That stinks! You should visit your local store and ask. But depending on what you want to buy, you might break even with a plane ticket to the States.


----------



## ironbut (Jan 13, 2020)

Not to beat a dead horse but,..
AES is an international society.
In fact the European convention is in Austria this year.


Virtual Vienna Convention


----------

